# welche Rahmenschutzfolie verwenden?



## sash-berlin (28. September 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner gescheiten Rahmenschutzfolie. Diese sollte lediglich vor den alltäglichen Schrammen schützen, also nicht gegen Steinschlag oder Ähnliches. Ich hätte aber gerne einen ganzen "Bogen" bzw. "Meterware" der Folie, damit ich mir die Teile passend zurecht schneiden kann.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit bestimmten Produkten? Dann her damit!!!

Danke und Gruß vom Sash


----------



## J.O (28. September 2013)

ich habe meine aus einem Laden für Werbeschilder Fahrzeugbeklebung. Da habe ich dann halt einfach eine Klare olie genommen is auch deutlich günstiger als die "fertige" dinger und in etwas dicker auch stabielgenug um mal einen stein aus zu halten.

würde also mal in der richtung schauen, ansonsten gibt es das ja auch alles im internet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (28. September 2013)

kannste sogar abholen: lackprotect.de - nördlich von Berlin
im Forum gibts genügend Berichte über die Folie ...


----------



## Erich17 (29. September 2013)

3M ist das beste. Lackprotect verwendet 3M.


----------



## sharky (29. September 2013)

ganz klare empfehlung: 3M 8591e folie, die es z.B. hier in dem shop gibt

hab damit seit jahren quasi alle meine bikes abgeklebt. mein AM sieht heute noch aus wie neu. trotz teils massivem steinbeschuss. die folie ist extrem dick, mit nem fön bekommt man sie aber dennoch auch um blöde stellen problemlos rum. es reicht, die folie einfach dick aufzukleben, selbst um z.B. den durchgang vom reifen durch die kettenstreben abzukleben. da kann schlamm und stein kommen wie er will, hält. ist nicht ganz billig, aber dafür taugt es


----------



## sash-berlin (29. September 2013)

Hy,

ich danke euch für eure Kommentare. Das deckt sich ja mit meinen zuvor getätigten Recherchen. Ich hatte auch "PU 8591E" ins Visier genommen, nur hat der Preis mich en wenig abgeschreckt. Aber anscheinend kostet sone Folie nun mal nen paar Euro.

*Aber nen paar Fragen zur PU 8591E hab ich noch:*

A) Ich lese von "Nassverarbeitung" in der Verarbeitungsbeschreibung. Funktioniert denn das am Rahmen? 

B) Das Langzeitverhalten beschreibt ein "vergilben". Ist das wirklich so extrem, oder merkt man das nicht. Die Folie soll bei mir auf einen hellen Rahmen. Da schaut es blöd aus, wenn da nach 2 Jahren vergilbte Flecken zu sehen sind.

C) Wie lässt sich bei Bedarf die Folie wieder entfernen? Also kann die dann rückstandsfrei wieder abgezogen werden, oder geht die schlecht ab und hinterlässt Kleberückstände?

Gruß vom Sash


----------



## sharky (29. September 2013)

1) einfach destilliertes wasser drauf sprühen und aufkleben. dann hast keine luftblasen drunter weil du sie rausziehen kannst. solange die stelle nicht zu gebogen ist, so dass die spannung auf die folie nur mäßig ist, geht das
2) im kontrast zu weiß sieht man es. aber auch nur an den übergängen. auf farben fällt es nicht auf
3) einfach mit dem fön warm machen und abziehen. rückstände bleiben keine


----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

Wie verklebt man die am besten? Vorher eine Schablone machen oder einfach Bike sauber machen und dann draufkleben? Bei dem Preis wärs ja schon ärgerlich wenn die hälfte dann unbrauchbar ist!


----------



## sash-berlin (29. September 2013)

@ sharky :

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Damit ist meine Entscheidung für die PU 8591E ein wenig einfacher. Dann werde ich son Bogen mal bestellen und das erste Rad damit ausstatten. Wenn es gut funktioniert geht es mit den anderen weiter 

@ dj_holgie :

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall zuvor Schablonen basteln. Ich denke es wird nichts werden, wenn du beim Aufkleben noch zurecht schneide willst


----------



## reaction187 (29. September 2013)

wie macht sich das eigentlich bei matten rahmen?

Diese folie glänzt doch.

Das sieht dann doch nicht aus, oder?


----------



## J.O (30. September 2013)

sieht glänzend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash-berlin (30. September 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das eigentlich bei matten Rahmen? Diese Folie glänzt doch. ...


 
Es gibt wohl auch matte Folie, aber frag mich nicht wo. Da kann dir hier bestimmt von anderem geholfen werden. Oder du rufst z. B. bei _lackprotect.de_ mal an.


----------



## TonySoprano (30. September 2013)

Jemand sonst PlastiDip probiert?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10875974&postcount=69


----------



## MucPaul (1. Oktober 2013)

Die 3M Folien gibt's aber auch schon fertig fürs Bike zugeschnitten. Für's Unterrohr, Kettenstreben und Bowdenzüge am Steuerrohr.
Hatte ich bei Specialized und bei Karstadt Sporthaus rumliegen sehen. Irgendwas um EUR 10,- pro Bogen.
Namen hatte ich vergessen. Von Finish Line oder so...

Ich hatte es auch mal mit normaler PU Folie aus dem Schreibwarenladen probiert. Geht auch. Aber diese Folien sind ziemlich weich und verkratzen schnell. Das sieht dann nach einiger Zeit etwas traurig aus. Die 3M Folien sind extrem glatt und fest.

Das PlastiDip schaut extrem interessant aus. Vielleicht die bessere Alternative, falls es das auch in Klarlack gibt.


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Dezember 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Jemand sonst PlastiDip probiert?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10875974&postcount=69



Hai,
und, haste das mit dem Plasti Dip mal gemacht ????
Ich habe gerade meinen carbon Rahmen beim Lackierer und werde sicherlich Dinge wie das Oberrohr oder Unterrohr mit Folie ankleben.
Aber die Kettenstrebe und Druckstrebe würde ich gerne mal mit plasti dip probieren. Ich dachte da an die streichbare Variante (sollte wesentlich dicker werden als gesprüht) !
Hast Du da mal was mit gemacht ???

Die Sprühvariante kenne ich schon von nem Kumpel, der hat damit den ganzen Rahmen lackiert. Ist sehr witzig das Zeug und hält auch super.
Als Strebenschutz ist mir das allerdings zu dünn.

Casi


----------



## AndreZ. (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich verwende seit vielen Jahren die Folien von FoliaTec aus dem KFZ Bereich.

Die gibt es z.B. hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1909362...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true

Den Preis finde ich für die Größe der Folie vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt ... für die Rohre ist Folie ja auch ok. Da gehts ja nur um Kratzer vermeiden und darum daß man den Lack noch sieht, also nich das ganze rad mit farbiger Folie bekleben muss.

Was ist aber am Hinterbau, wo die Kette schlägt und der Reifen schön Steine rumschleudert ... Da muss ja was dickeres und evtl. was dämpfendes dran.
Was ich voll hässlich finde sind diese Neoprensocken und Plastikteile die alle Welt da dran tüddelt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Was ist aber am Hinterbau, wo die Kette schlägt und der Reifen schön Steine rumschleudert ... Da muss ja was dickeres und evtl. was dämpfendes dran.
> Was ich voll hässlich finde sind diese Neoprensocken und Plastikteile die alle Welt da dran tüddelt ....



die 350µm folie reicht völlig, um kettenschlagen und schläge auch von dicken steinen ausreichend abzudämpfen


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mir von Invisiframe einen Schutz für meinen Rahmen holen, leider gibt es dafür kein vorgefertigtes Kit.

Gibt es Alternativen zu invisiframe, welche direkt für einen speziellen Rahmen zugeschnittene Bögen anbieten? Ja ich weiß es geht auch mit Bögen und eigenen Schablonen. Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, da man von Hand sicher nicht die Qualität des Zuschnitts erreicht wie es die Invisiframe-Bögen bieten.

Die Alternative ist Lack-Protect. Würde hier der Race-Bogen reichen? Den Freeride gibt es nicht in Matt. Der Race ist 210mü dick, während der Freeride 360mü stark ist. Ich würde die Folie an scheurstellen einsetzen. Für Kettenschläge etc nutze ich etwas anderes. Da sollte die Race doch reichen, oder?


----------



## jockel68 (12. Mai 2019)

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie?
https://www.amazon.de/Luxshield-Fah...g=UTF8&refRID=X58NVE9GRVXA9JCJZSVY&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Asko (12. Mai 2019)

jockel68 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie?
> https://www.amazon.de/Luxshield-Fah...g=UTF8&refRID=X58NVE9GRVXA9JCJZSVY&th=1&psc=1




Hab die transparente Version an meinen Enduro verklebt, kann ich voll empfehlen.
Preis ist etwas leider etwas hoch.


----------



## jockel68 (12. Mai 2019)

Die Folie soll ja (nass) recht leicht zu verarbeiten sein. Bei den Amazon Bewertungen hab ich gelesen, das das Ablösen problematisch ist(Lack könnte porös werden). Hast Du da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Asko (12. Mai 2019)

Verarbeitung war nass problemlos.

Hab die Folie im Dezember gekauft und seitdem klebt sie auf dem Rad, dazu kann ich also nichts sagen.

Wenn man merkt das es zu stark klebt kann man es ja mit dem Fön warm machen vor dem abziehen.


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2019)

ich würde die folie generell mit dem normalen fön anwärmen. wenn  man die kalt abzieht, kann es bei schlechten lacken schon sein, dass da was mit abgeht. das risiko würde ich nicht eingehe. die 3M die ich verwende ist da zwar recht problemlos, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## jockel68 (13. Mai 2019)

@sharky 
welche 3M wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## Asko (13. Mai 2019)

Die ist Top: 3M PU 8591E

Hatte mal testweise mal eine günstigere bestellt, die ist Qualitätiv schon merkbar schlechter: https://www.lidl.de/de/formula-lackschutzfolie-formula-3er-set/p85131


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2019)

ja die 3M ist sehr gut. ich hatte auch mal dünnere 3M folie, die sich deutlich schlechter verarbeiten ließ. die dicke bringt ne gewisse stabilität, die beim verkleben massiv von vorteil ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer matten, transparenten Folie, Meterware.
Kennt da jemand was? Ich finde leider nichts von 3m... von denen hatte ich immer die Glänzende


----------



## DJTornado (4. Februar 2021)

Matte Folie nutze ich die hier Ist dick genug um zu schützen und lässt sich nass gut verkleben.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Februar 2021)

Luxshield matt, gibts beim großen Fluss inkl. Zubehör was man braucht. Größe 15x200cm reicht für alles wichtige + mehr.


----------



## piilu (4. Februar 2021)

Hat einer schon mal die transparente Sprühfolie ausprobiert?


----------



## dth387 (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bislang habe ich für matt auch die SunTek PPF von Lackprotect verwendet. Benötige nun für einen glänzenden Rahmen eine glänzende Folie. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der 3M 8591E die oben bereits genannt wurde und der 7510E von 3M welche ja eher von der Dicke der Suntec (Matt) entspricht.. ?


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2021)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer matten, transparenten Folie, Meterware.
> Kennt da jemand was? Ich finde leider nichts von 3m... von denen hatte ich immer die Glänzende


DAZU habe ich doch extra den thread dazu verlinkt


----------



## paulderpete (5. Dezember 2022)

Habe Mal bei einen Auto erweitert Samples vom Scotch-Gaurd pro 4.0 , rockgusrd und Avery shield bestellt und werde diese mit Schrauben ziehen und Luftpistole malträtieren.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine günstige Folie, die ich vor ereigneten Mal bei Amazon bestellt habe. Name folgt beim Vergleich

Hast jemand irgend ein 30*10 cm langes lackiertes Bauteil für mich zur Verfügung?

Dann Stelle ich Mal die Ergebnisse hier ein


----------

